# SpeedTrialUSA track day @ GingerMan Raceway August 15



## speedtrialbrian (Mar 28, 2003)

Hello everybody, 

SpeedTrialUSA is holding a lapping day Friday, August 15, at GingerMan Raceway in South Haven, MI. Since this is such short notice, registration will be at the track only. So call in sick or get the time off and come out to GingerMan with us for a good time!










This event is $125 (cash or checks please) for the day which includes intstruction for those that need/want it and also your tech inspection. We will be running our groups in 20 minute sessions, so you will have more track time than you will know what to do with! Arrive at the track at 7:30am, Drivers meeting at 8:30 am, first session begins at 9am. 

For more information, please check out our site; http://www.speedtrialusa.com or email me at [email protected]. 

I hope to see some of you there. 

Race-on, 
Brian.


----------

